# Samsung Tools fails to start.

## Budoka

I am getting the following errors on boot.

 *Quote:*   

> 185: * ERROR: samsung-tools failed to start

 

 *Quote:*   

> 270: * ERROR: samsung-tools failed to star

 

samsung-tools is in my rc as "boot".

rc.log can be found here:

```
$ cat /var/log/rc.log  |wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here:[url] https://bpaste.net/show/ec13558e5164[/url]
```

Thanks.Last edited by Budoka on Fri Oct 24, 2014 3:01 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DONAHUE

What run level is dbus in? The usual location, if I have it right is default runlevel, samsung tools needs dbus, boot is before default. As all samsung-tools does is start/stop bluetooth and wireless  suggest move samsung-tools to default runlevel. the /etc/init.d/samsung-tools script seems rudimentary and probably returns an error vice going to a wait. 

niggling comments follow: putting a url inside code or quote tags turns it into plain text instead of a url in the display as shown below code vs quote vs no tags: 

```
https://bpaste.net/show/ec13558e5164
```

 *Quote:*   

> https://bpaste.net/show/ec13558e5164

 

https://bpaste.net/show/ec13558e5164

Putting the url inside url tags has no effect inside code tags; restores link ability (no underline displayed) inside quote  tags; makes the url into a plaintext link to the url (no underline displayed) if not inside other tags.

```
[url]https://bpaste.net/show/ec13558e5164[/url]
```

 *Quote:*   

> https://bpaste.net/show/ec13558e5164

 

https://bpaste.net/show/ec13558e5164

The url tag can be used to create meaningful plaintext that links to a gibberish url as in:  my rc.log is posted here.

Which would look like  

```
[url=https://bpaste.net/show/ec13558e5164]my rc.log is posted here.[/url]
```

 when being typed in. Note the = replaces the ] and the ] moves to the end of the url and is followed by the plaintext.

```
cat /var/log/rc.log  |wgetpaste
```

 can be replaced by 

```
wgetpaste /var/log/rc.log
```

----------

## Budoka

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> What run level is dbus in? The usual location, if I have it right is default runlevel, samsung tools needs dbus, boot is before default. As all samsung-tools does is start/stop bluetooth and wireless  suggest move samsung-tools to default runlevel. the /etc/init.d/samsung-tools script seems rudimentary and probably returns an error vice going to a wait. 
> 
> niggling comments follow: putting a url inside code or quote tags turns it into plain text instead of a url in the display as shown below code vs quote vs no tags: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

dbus is in default. For some reason I can't change samsung-tools from boot to default. If I try to do it with eselect rc it just kicks back

 *Quote:*   

> Adding samsung-tools to following runlevels
> 
>   default                   [skipped]

 

It won't let me delete from runlevels either so I uninstalled Samsung-Tools, removed from runlevels, re-emerged and the behaviour is the same. Any idea what is going on?

I also can't launch the Samsung Tools preferences dialogue. It crashes.

If all samsung-tools does is start/stop Bluetooth and wireless do I really need it at all? I never had a problem with either of those without it. I was trying to use it because I thought it also handled some ACPI stuff and more importantly thought I could control Function keys and keyboard back-light etc with it as well. Currently neither work fully.

Comments about syntax in posts noted. Thanks. I wasn't ware of that. I was only doing it that way for readability...or so I thought.

----------

## DONAHUE

I used:

fx8150 ~ # rc-update del samsung-tools boot

 * service samsung-tools removed from runlevel boot

fx8150 ~ # rc-update add samsung-tools default

 * service samsung-tools added to runlevel default

But I do not have a samsung laptop

If rc-update also fails, what happens if after boot to cli and login as root you run 

```
/etc/init.d/samsung-tools restart
```

further examination of /etc/samsung-tools/*.conf files and the ebuild and the distfile package shows it should do many of the things you were looking for     *Quote:*   

> I was trying to use it because I thought it also handled some ACPI stuff and more importantly thought I could control Function keys and keyboard back-light etc with it as well. Currently neither work fully. 

 

----------

## Budoka

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> I used:
> 
> fx8150 ~ # rc-update del samsung-tools boot
> 
>  * service samsung-tools removed from runlevel boot
> ...

 

OK. rc-update did the trick adding it to the "default" runlevel. Not sure why eselect can't do it. Should I report it as a bug?

However, if I execute 

```
/etc/init.d/samsung-tools restart
```

 it kicks out the following error:

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/samsung-tools restart
> 
>  * Setting up samsung-tools ...
> 
> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1      [ !! ]
> ...

 

This is the same error I was seeing in the rc.log from the get go. I've googled the error but can't really find anything specific. However, if I look for just  *Quote:*   

> launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

  I see an occasional post but all related to systemd which makes me nervous as my box is systemd'less.

Any ideas?

----------

## DONAHUE

Try

```
eselect python set python2_7

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" emerge samsung-tools

env-update 

source /etc/profile

/etc/init.d/samsung-tools restart
```

There is a newer version of samsung-tools at https://launchpad.net/samsung-tools -> 2.31 released on 2014-05-07 -> however no gentoo maintainer/developer is currently assigned to samsung-tools. Want to volunteer?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=484034

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=475798

----------

## DONAHUE

This appears (no samsung laptop here) to work to get the newest version installed: 

```
emerge --deselect samsung-tools

cp /usr/portage/app-laptop/samsung-tools/samsung-tools-2.1.ebuild /usr/portage/app-laptop/samsung-tools/samsung-tools-2.3.1.ebuild

ebuild /usr/portage/app-laptop/samsung-tools/samsung-tools-2.3.1.ebuild manifest

eselect python set python2_7

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" emerge -1 samsung-tools

/etc/init.d/samsung-tools restart
```

 a reboot may be a better test than restart

----------

## Budoka

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> This appears (no samsung laptop here) to work to get the newest version installed: 
> 
> ```
> emerge --deselect samsung-tools
> 
> ...

 

That did it! I love this forum.

I only have one question. Since I set python to 2.7 (It was 3.3), do I need to worry that it will create problems for other packages that may be looking for 3.3?

----------

## Budoka

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Try
> 
> ```
> eselect python set python2_7
> 
> ...

 

Actually I would be willing to do that if not much overhead involved. I actually run a Samsung box so have to deal with it anyway.

How do I "volunteer"?

----------

## DONAHUE

I only have one question. Since I set python to 2.7 (It was 3.3), do I need to worry that it will create problems for other packages that may be looking for 3.3? A package can specify a python single target, multiple targets, or just python. Now that it is known to work, you can invoke 2.7 by adding 'app-laptop/samsung-tools PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" ' to /etc/portage/package.use and then eselect python set python3.3 . The problem may have resulted from the samsung-tools-2.1.ebuild that you had predating python-3.3. The original version of samsung-tools-2.1 apparently specified "python" with no version specified . The Randolph Maaßen 2013-11-01 18:37:14 UTC comment on Bug 484034 was probably incorporated into samsung-tools-2.1.ebuild without a version bump.

How to volunteer

----------

## Budoka

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> I only have one question. Since I set python to 2.7 (It was 3.3), do I need to worry that it will create problems for other packages that may be looking for 3.3? A package can specify a python single target, multiple targets, or just python. Now that it is known to work, you can invoke 2.7 by adding 'app-laptop/samsung-tools PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" ' to /etc/portage/package.use and then eselect python set python3.3 . The problem may have resulted from the samsung-tools-2.1.ebuild that you had predating python-3.3. The original version of samsung-tools-2.1 apparently specified "python" with no version specified . The Randolph Maaßen 2013-11-01 18:37:14 UTC comment on Bug 484034 was probably incorporated into samsung-tools-2.1.ebuild without a version bump.
> 
> How to volunteer

 

Excellent. Thanks.

----------

## Budoka

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> This appears (no samsung laptop here) to work to get the newest version installed: 
> 
> ```
> emerge --deselect samsung-tools
> 
> ...

 

Quick question. How do I keep 

```
emerge --depclean
```

 from wanting to dump samsung-tools now that I bumped up a version? I added 

```
=app-laptop/samsung-tools-2.3.1
```

 to package.accept_keywords but it still wants to un-emerge it.

----------

## DONAHUE

try 

```
emerge --noreplace =app-laptop/samsung-tools-2.3.1
```

 for shortform, never tried it might work

 or 

```
echo <app-laptop/samsung-tools-2.3.1 >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

  never tried it might work for this purpose

 or

persuade a gentoo dev to add your work to the sunrise overlay (you as maintainer) and then add sunrise to your overlays with layman

 or

build your own local overlay

----------

